# 16 MEGA-byte CF card!



## BL (Apr 12, 2014)

Guess what I found in the nightstand next to my Van Halen mix tape? 

I tried unsuccessfully to take a picture with it, but even 1 file exceeds its capacity and refused to write haha

i think this is what you would call a "x1.0" speed CF card 

It's mind boggling to think how quickly technology changes.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 12, 2014)

Just the other day I threw away some 32MB SD cards.
On hindsight, they might have been good for one shot each... :

Not sure about the x1.0 speed though. Its capacity is 1/1000, but the speed is probably better.


----------



## procentje20 (Apr 12, 2014)

At least mine is made for Digital camera


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess you could use them for firmware updates, or as a coaster for a shot glass, or as a shim for a wobbly coffee table... 

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi BL. 
Did you try a jpeg or medium jpeg?

Great nostalgic find.
I have a hard drive that was removed from a pc when the pc was upgraded to a 256mb drive the original was 128mb!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## BL (Apr 13, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi BL.
> Did you try a jpeg or medium jpeg?
> 
> Great nostalgic find.
> ...



Oh that's right, my camera was setup for .CR2s but I'm sure a JPG would have taken

I'm going to use this to store all my customized camera settings, so I don't lose them when I normally format cards

There were some old JPGs on it from a super old Canon compact that I don't have anymore dated from 1997 haha. It's so old, I don't even recognize the people in the photos, and I'm not entirely sure I even took them...


----------



## BL (Apr 13, 2014)

procentje20 said:


> At least mine is made for Digital camera



you've got me beat haha

i wonder what the smallest size CF card is that can be found?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2014)

I tossed most of my smaller cards and sometimes wish I hadn't. Every once in a while, I find some item that will not work with large CF cards.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 14, 2014)

And I bet at the time there were people thinking "who could ever fill up 16 MB ;D


----------



## procentje20 (Apr 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> And I bet at the time there were people thinking "who could ever fill up 16 MB ;D



I used these cards with my Dimage 2300 camera. I also had a 32MB card. Could burn trough three sets of batteries on one card. Much better then the stacks of film I had to take on holiday before. Just use disposable batteries and travel lite.


----------



## batotman (Apr 20, 2014)

I found a 16MB SD card in a drawer last night. Thought about tossing it in with a T4i I sold as a joke but couldn't be sure the buyer wouldn't think the camera was broken because the card wouldn't hold more than a single RAW image.


----------



## Halfrack (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm sure I've got a Smartmedia card around here that's 8mb.... Then again, when a floppy was 1.44mb, and Sony Mavica ran off of them...


----------



## Arctic Photo (Apr 23, 2014)

I remwmber my first 128 MB card. Big day.


----------

